# When should AF arrive on buserelin



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi ladies i started buserelin on the 22nd of October on day 21 of my cycle. I still have not had my AF. I was just wondering when everyone else had their AF on buserelin


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Tw1nk82, my dates are similar to yours I started on 22nd October as well and still haven't got my period yet either.  It's day 33 of our cycle now but to be honest that's nothing out of the ordinary for me usually around 34 day cycle for me.  How long are your cycles normally? I have read that a lot of people are late when on bursereline.  

Hope you have been feeling ok on DR.

Hopeful x x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, don't worry if you're a bit late - it's completely normal. I was 4-5 days late when taking buserelin and it didn't affect treatment. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi hopeful thinking and sarahsuperdork my cycles are never regular. Why is it when you want your AF to come it doesnt. Its good to know that it isnt just me that has been down regging for a while i was starting to get worried. I have been ok on the buserelin how have you been hopeful thinking? Xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been ok really thanks had a bit of a hangover head the other morning without the fun of the alcohol   and have been a little grumpy so I have been told so trying hard not to be!!!! Everyone who knows is being so nice to me I don't want to be grumpy with them.  Do you have to phone up your clinic when af arrives? That's what I had to do last time but this time they booked me an appointment already for this Friday. Not sure if this is because last time was icsi and this time is FET! 

Hopeful x x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I know what you mean about the grumpy part apparently my husband has commented on me being a little bit of a grump   yeah im supposed to ring when AF arrives and they will tell me when to take progynova tablets. There was talk of if my AF doesnt shown then they will take bloods and scan me. I could do with AF turning up so things dont get too complicated. I have tried to keep this cycle quite at work and thought it would be easier for booking days off. If i need a random day of this week then questions might be asked and my boss is a man and a complete bar steward xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fingers crossed af arrives for you!! We spend years hoping it doesn't turn up then other months can't wait for it to show!!! My work have been really supportive it's only my two bosses who knows and they have been fab couldn't have asked for better, suppose you could just phone in sick if your boss isn't understanding.  My work have said any appointments I need time off for is not a problem so have been lucky!! 

Hopeful x x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

You have been really lucky to have understanding bosses. I find that when my boss knows im going through a cycle he uses it against me and makes my life hell. At the time i need to be chilled he just stresses me out.  I hope AF turns up so i can still keep it all a secret. The only person at work that knows what i am going through is my assistant so at times we can work round each other which helps. Heres hoping both our AFs turn up soon so we can move onto the next stage xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hopeful thinking has your AF turned up yet? mine did last night so i start tablets tomorrow then go for a scan on the 20th with hope of transfering on the 27th or 29th. How are you doing on the buserelin? xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi no signs yet - not sure what is going on this month think I'm going to phone my clinic tomorrow to see if they still want to scan me on Friday as it's unlikely that I will be ready for the tablets.  What are the tablets you have been prescribed? I was told I would be on one tablet for a week re-scanned then another weeks of tablets at a stronger strength is that the same for you? Feels kind of strange this time as it's just a mock so doesn't feel very real. Do you continue with the spray when your on the tablets.  I've been fine with the spray thanks no hot flushes, only one morning with a sore head and one day I was more tired than normal but generally been feeling great! 

It must feel good to think that you have a transfer date in sight!! 

Good luck taking your first tablet hope there aren't too many side effects for you!!! 

Hopeful x x


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi 

I started downregging too on 25th October, (day 21) with suprecur injections.  I am usually a 32 day cycle girl and am too late by 3 days.

My clinic has said to get a scan tomorrow to see what is going on if I do not have a bleed by Friday noon and it may be that there is nothing to shed, if so I can start straight away.

However, I feel that I need a period to be able to commence!

It is yuk!!!

xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi abike i was 5 days late on the injections. I did read somewhere that you dont necessary need to have a bleed so you might be lucky and can move right onto the next stage. It is weird how when we want a period to come it doesnt. Hope tour scan goes well xx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Tw1nk82

Thank you for the info.  that is good to know. 

Thanks

NIcky


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi girls,   arrived yesterday so had my scan today and start my tablets on Monday for two weeks then back for scan to see how I have responded! I was also a bit later than normal this time in usually 34/36 day cycle however was 37days this month felt like it took forever to come.  Hope you got on ok at your scan abike and you are ready for the next stage!!

How have you been since starting the tablets tw1nk?

Hopeful x x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

abike how did the scan go? xx

hopeful how has your AF been? I have found mine to be heavy and clotty ( sorry tmi ) The tablets have been fine. I just need to remember to take them three times a day sounds like yours are different to mine xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi girls, who would heave throughout we would have been comfortable talking to strangers about af but hey I guess that's ivf and I really don't mind lol really different  from last time on the nasal spray this time I've been pretty light but what your describing this time is how I was last time although I did have bad pains for a few hours which is really unlike me. 

Yeah sounds a bit different the tablets will start them on Monday we live in a relatively small town and visited three pharmacys in another town as we know some people in our own town who work in pharmacys but they were unable to give me the full amount and would need to go back to collect so back home it was to visit our pharmacy only to find the three in our town didn't stock them at all so have had to order them in and they arrive Monday luckily I don't have to start until Monday.  I'm on 3 tablets in the morning and 3 in the evening for first week then second week 4 tablets in the morning and 4 in the evening DH was laughing saying I'll be rattling I'm going to be a walking drug store.  I've made myself up a chart and I'm going to cross off when I have taken my spray and tablets ask. Sure ill panic not remembering if I've taken them or not  

Hope your both enjoying your weekend 

Hopeful x x


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Well my AF finally arrived on Saturday at around 8 a.m. so had my scan this morning, on what would be day 2!  It seems that my lining is around 7.3 so still quite thick but I am putting that down to it only being day 2 and what was a late cycle.

Just need to wait and see what Lister say.

I hope that everyone is well. 

xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hopeful how are the tablets? I feel so much better now i cant believe that i have been injecting for 2 weeks now. Ah well roll on next wednesday for my scan xx

abike what did the lister say? Do you know when transfer will be? xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hopefulthinking and abike how are you ladies doing? Xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi tw1nk that's really strange juts checked this for the first time in ages and you have just posted.  I've been feeling ok thanks a bit yuk the last few days but nothing wrong with me if that makes any sense?   Lol I have maybe a fe hours where I'm just not feeling myself but them feel totally fine rather strange!!! 

Hoe are you both feeling? Have you got scans book in?  I'm in at 10am tmrw for a scan to see if my lining is think enough! 

Any strange side effects?

Hopeful x x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi hopeful im glad you are ok. i have been fine seem to have lost a bit of weight which is always a good thing. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow. I had my scan on wednesday and my lining was at 10mm and triple layered which is what they were looking for. ET booked for this wednesday if my little embie manges to survive the thaw xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's great you are all ready for transfer   For Wednesday x x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi hopeful how did your scan go? i am so nervous waiting for the phonecall to see if our little embie survives and if transfer is this afternoon xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi how did it go today? My lining is not yet thick enough so I'm now on day 18 of progynova and have been increased to 5mg twice a day was meant to be back next Monday but have managed to get an appointment for tmrw so will see if I've responded better! Unfortunately were just having a mock this cycle so will be starting all over again next cycle.  How long were you on progynova before your lining was thick enough? 

Really hope everything went well today and your relaxing in your 2ww.

Hopeful x x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi hopeful today went the best that i could have hoped for. my little embie survived the thaw and started to divide again so now its back in my tummy   i was on progynova for 14 days when they scanned me. atleast with you doing a mock this cycle means they will know exactly what they need to do for next month xx


----------

